# Puppy Coloring- Sable



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello, let me first say that I am very new to this page. Any advice you guys have for me to utilize this page is appreciated. 

I know people likely ask about their puppy and coloring and I just got an 11 week old Male Shepherd puppy. The mom is solid black and dad is a sable. I am wondering if any of you guys have a guess to what coloring you think he will mature to? I understand sables can be a unpredictable but thought I could see what you guys thoughts are. His pedigree all shows dogs will good elbow and hip ratings and the parents had great temperaments. Very friendly and social but also confident too.

I appreciate your input.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

How dark is the dad? He could go light, but may also go darker. That's the fun of having a sable.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Very nice. Out of curiosity, is Fero in his bloodlines? Just wondering because of the white rear toes. I just placed a female pup almost identical to him. Will mature to a nice dark sable.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> How dark is the dad? He could go light, but may also go darker. That's the fun of having a sable.


Dad is a different sable to me. He has very black saddle but resembles a black a tan to me some.... but is sable if that makes sense. Hard to explain. If I can figure out how to reply with a photo I will share one.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

dawnandjr said:


> Very nice. Out of curiosity, is Fero in his bloodlines? Just wondering because of the white rear toes. I just placed a female pup almost identical to him. Will mature to a nice dark sable.


I do not see a Fero I'm his pedigree. I do think the white tips are interesting. Is it not common?


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

LuvShepherds said:


> How dark is the dad? He could go light, but may also go darker. That's the fun of having a sable.


Dad.... he is less than 2 years old. It was an accidental breeding. Both parents weren't two yet so didn't have hip and elbows done but all other pedigree have.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Another pic of dad with better lighting.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

The grandsire


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Did my pics show on your end? I'm new to this page....


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Pics came through fine. Nice looking pup.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Pics of Axel from today. Growing but them ears don't want to go straight for anything! I know they will with time though. Cute while they last for sure!


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

Great looking pup!
My GSD's mom is black and tan, the dad is black Sable. Our puppy is 5 and a half month old he has had 3 color changes. Right now he looks Sable with black and tan markings. 
Your pup will change colors go to light then dark. He may end up black Sable. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He looks like he will be dark sable. The dark stripe down the front legs and dark markings on his toes-pencil markings and with tar heals dark markings on bottom of his feet. The dark chest and very dark strip almost black under is chest and belly area I think he may be a dark sable. My boy had a pattern sable dad and bicolor mom. The. pups that were the litter were black/tan, pattern sable and dark sables. He looks like he is in the light phase now. Gorgeous pup!!!!!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

k9trainersj said:


> Pics of Axel from today. Growing but them ears don't want to go straight for anything! I know they will with time though. Cute while they last for sure!


Oh gosh! I love tee pee ears! He is gorgeous, such a beautiful expression.

I'm going to vote black sable as well.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your input and compliments. I am attaching pictures of him at about a week old and of his grandsire. Though I don't think he'll be quite that dark it shows that he has really dark in his genes. I'm excited to see how he turns out and love to hear everyone's opinions.

If anyone wants to share pictures of their Sables from puppy to adult I would love to see them.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful dogs yeah it looks like he will be dark. Sables are tons of fun as they change with the seasons max gets darker in the winter and his tans turn to red in the spring he seems to be always changing. Some pictures of max and his color changes.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Beautiful dogs yeah it looks like he will be dark. Sables are tons of fun as they change with the seasons max gets darker in the winter and his tans turn to red in the spring he seems to be always changing. Some pictures of max and his color changes.


Thasks for the pics.... your guy is handsome!


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> Beautiful dogs yeah it looks like he will be dark. Sables are tons of fun as they change with the seasons max gets darker in the winter and his tans turn to red in the spring he seems to be always changing. Some pictures of max and his color changes.


OMG, his baby picks need a Cuteness Overload warning!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

k9trainersj said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful dogs yeah it looks like he will be dark. Sables are tons of fun as they change with the seasons max gets darker in the winter and his tans turn to red in the spring he seems to be always changing. Some pictures of max and his color changes.
> ...


Thank you!!' I remember trying to figure what max would look like there are lots of sable color changes threads on this forum!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

zetti said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful dogs yeah it looks like he will be dark. Sables are tons of fun as they change with the seasons max gets darker in the winter and his tans turn to red in the spring he seems to be always changing. Some pictures of max and his color changes.
> ...


Thank you and they grow way to fast!!!!!. i always wanted to have a stuffed animal made that looked like max when he was pup.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

I forgot to ask..... would you call the sire a pattern sable? Looks to be to me. And is that typically passed on to their pups? Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

k9trainersj said:


> I forgot to ask..... would you call the sire a pattern sable? Looks to be to me. And is that typically passed on to their pups? Thanks!


The sire is a dark sable nice color!!! Handsome dog! You find patterned sables in showlines and the pattern sable resemble more of a Black and Tan saddle or blanket Black and Tan.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Share Topic
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=85901


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Read this thread but unfortunately a lot of pictures won't show for me. :/


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

It may depend if you are on phone / computer I dont know. There are many more threads on sables in forum - search to check out.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Yea, I did. Such a variation out there. Super interested. Love hear everyone's best guesses and opinions.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Updated pics..... 13 weeks old today! Weighing at 32.5lbs.


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

Hey all,

Can anyone provide me with some information regarding sable coat progression? I know that sables tend to go light when they lose their puppy coat, and then they go dark again as they regain their adult coat, but at what age (in weeks) does all of this occur?

Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

All I can say is based on my dog Max is he went through light stage around 9-12 weeks approx. after that he continued to get darker. Max got a lighter when he blew his coat -sheds profusely-and first time was 6 months old -mid spring then gradually darkens back up. 

Mid spring is when Max blows his coat- sheds profusely -and then very gradually darkens up is when I notice a slight change - abit lighter. So it is seasonal.In the winter Max is his darkest and lightest late spring. Winter/spring is when I notice the slight change. 

I know some say it can take two to three years for them to show their true color. Sables get darker as they age. For us and can be different per indvidual dog I haven't noticed big changes since 1 year old- only seasonal. He is not quite 2 yet so we will see. I notice certain amount of light can fluctuate his color drastically in a photo or just looking at him. He can look a half shade lighter from early day to early evening or from inside to outside. There is much good info on this forum about sable color changes though is where I learned much.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

My pup is 13 weeks and in the last week I see the black slowly coming in. When I got him almost two weekseparate ago he was much more red.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Updated pics from this past weekend. 13 weeks old!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A love that black trip down their back that gradually widens down their sides. Reminds me of that ridge in a loaf of bread for some reason.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> A love that black trip down their back that gradually widens down their sides. Reminds me of that ridge in a loaf of bread for some reason.


Yes, amazing how they change colors!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

dranseth said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Can anyone provide me with some information regarding sable coat progression? I know that sables tend to go light when they lose their puppy coat, and then they go dark again as they regain their adult coat, but at what age (in weeks) does all of this occur?
> 
> Thanks!


Here is a collage of my Axel's changes so far. Starting at a few days old to 13 weeks old. He was born darker, then went lighter to more redish brown and just now slowly getting more black coming back in. Hope it helps..... I'm anxious to know how he will turn out as adult just like you.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

15 weeks old today!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The darkness has spread-lol! He looks great!!!colr changes are much fun!!!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

It is amazing to see. Here he is the day we got him and today. 12 weeks to 15 weeks old!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Updated pic.... 16 wks old and color still progressing! 

Think he'll continue to darken and be darker than he is now?


----------



## dranseth (Dec 31, 2015)

On average I believe the adult coat progresses until about 6 months; usually longer for long coats. I would guess he would darken up a bit more; this guess is based on countless hours of researching the sable coat. Lol. Cute pup!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

dranseth said:


> On average I believe the adult coat progresses until about 6 months; usually longer for long coats. I would guess he would darken up a bit more; this guess is based on countless hours of researching the sable coat. Lol. Cute pup!


Thanks, I can definitely see his face getting darker. Who knows.... maybe he will get as dark as his grandsire Knurri's Peik! Initially I thought no way!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

He is so cute! I'm sure he will get darker not sure how much. I heard some say it can take 2-3 years until they reached their full color.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Yea, we'll see with time I guess. I'll be impatiently waiting. Haha


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Updated Pic on how his color looks now at 4 months old. Amazing how much these sables change. I'm not sure how much darker he'll get but he definitely has changed a ton already!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Hello everyone. I wanted to post a recent picture of Axel so everyone could see how he looks now. Thought people wondering about their own sable pups and ones who took guesses on how Axel would develop could see the difference from when I initially posted him to now so far. He is 5 months 3 weeks in these pics so I know he could continue to change some.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Very pretty! I'm watching Enya's colors change though I don't think she'll be as dark. She was lighter in color at birth.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Just wanted to post updated pics. Here Axel is now at 11 months.


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

k9trainersj said:


> Just wanted to post updated pics. Here Axel is now at 11 months.


Handsome boy!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## melissajancie (Dec 22, 2016)

I had to read this entire thread from the beginning. I got hooked on the first picture - he is too darn cute!

I didn't get my boy until he was 17 months old so I have no idea what color he was as a puppy but he is really handsome. I have totally fallen in love with all dark sables. Wasn't particular about color at all when purchasing him but now I couldn't see myself with any other color than a dark sable.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

k9trainersj said:


> Just wanted to post updated pics. Here Axel is now at 11 months.


He looks like he's grown up some. Entered adulthood from the previous pictures to these pictures....


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

cloudpump said:


> k9trainersj said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to post updated pics. Here Axel is now at 11 months.
> ...


He definitely has!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow he is gorgeous and sure did mature. I love his nice dark sable color. Such a handsome fella he filled out really nice!!!


----------



## LBethO (Mar 18, 2017)

He is gorgeous! Love his coloring. He has a relaxed look to him. You did a good job of getting his facial structure to come through. I notice it is hard to see on my GSD in photos. Lovely. About how large is he?


----------



## NewToGS (Dec 6, 2016)

*Bella*

Bella will be 7 months in 2 days!


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

LBethO said:


> He is gorgeous! Love his coloring. He has a relaxed look to him. You did a good job of getting his facial structure to come through. I notice it is hard to see on my GSD in photos. Lovely. About how large is he?


Thanks, he is about 85lbs and 26.5 inches tall.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

Jenny720 said:


> Wow he is gorgeous and sure did mature. I love his nice dark sable color. Such a handsome fella he filled out really nice!!!


 Thanks!


----------

